# iranische .ir Domain aus Deutschland aufrufen?



## bongartz (16. April 2009)

Hallo,

ich stehe vor meinem sehr großem Problem. Ich soll für einen Kunden einen Seite für den iranischen Markt entwickeln und diese natürlich auch testen. Nur Dummerweise kann ich nicht auf die Domain mit der Endung .ir zugreifen. Ich denke mal das es nur mit einer IP Adressen aus dem Iran geht oder extra freigeschaltet werden muss. Hat einer von euch ne Idee wie ich dem Proxy im Iran vorgaukeln kann das ich aus dem Iran komme und so die Seite testen kann?

Denn auf irgendjemand aus dem Iran mich zu verlassen das alles tadellos geht will ich nicht.

Danke

Gruß

bongartz


----------



## hackerx (16. April 2009)

Schon mit ninjacloak.com versucht?


----------



## bongartz (16. April 2009)

hackerx hat gesagt.:


> Schon mit ninjacloak.com versucht?



nein.

habe es gerade probiert, bekomme aber nur einen Fehler zurück:

CGI Error

Couldn't find address for

hatte es mit jap versucht aber das Problem ist ich brauche jan iranische ip und irgendeine sollte da glaube ich nicht wirklich klappen ;-)


----------



## hackerx (16. April 2009)

Hier sind ein paar iranische, die sollten gehen 
http://www.aliveproxy.com/proxy-list/proxies.aspx/Iran-ir


----------



## bongartz (16. April 2009)

hackerx hat gesagt.:


> Hier sind ein paar iranische, die sollten gehen
> http://www.aliveproxy.com/proxy-list/proxies.aspx/Iran-ir



ja danke für die Seiten.

aber ich muss eine ganz bestimmte anschauen und die geht leider nicht. die anderen seiten sind mir so gesehen egal.


----------



## hackerx (16. April 2009)

Ich meinte auf der Seite sind iranische Proxys


----------



## bongartz (16. April 2009)

hackerx hat gesagt.:


> Ich meinte auf der Seite sind iranische Proxys



axo sorry

jetzt muss ich nur noch raffen wie ich die in jap rein bekommen oder in ein anderes programm.

weißt du zufällig wie das geht


----------



## hackerx (16. April 2009)

Im IE geht das unter Extras>Internetoptionen>Verbindungen>LAN-Einstellungen>Haken bei Proxyserver für Lan verwenden


----------



## bongartz (16. April 2009)

hackerx hat gesagt.:


> Im IE geht das unter Extras>Internetoptionen>Verbindungen>LAN-Einstellungen>Haken bei Proxyserver für Lan verwenden



also muss ich beim fireox oder so einfach nur die ip und den oort des proxy eingeben?

wenn ich auf der seite auf check geh kommt immer ein fehler ist das nomal?


----------



## hackerx (16. April 2009)

Firefox: Extras>Einstellungen>Erweitert>Netzwerk>Einstellungen


----------



## bongartz (16. April 2009)

hackerx hat gesagt.:


> Firefox: Extras>Einstellungen>Erweitert>Netzwerk>Einstellungen



ja danke das hatte ic hschon gefunden.

nur irgendwie geht da kein proxy von. egal was ich eingeben kommt immer das es zu lange dauert.

hast du einen von denen erfolgreich testen können mit der domain http://www.estate.ir?


----------



## bongartz (16. April 2009)

jetzt bekomme ich diesen fehler wenn ich da nen proxy eintrage aus der liste nehme

Proxy-Server verweigert die Verbindung


Firefox wurde konfiguriert, einen Proxy-Server zu nutzen, der die Verbindung zurückweist.


----------



## Marky-1 (17. April 2009)

Hallo Bongartz,

bist Du Dir überhaupt sicher, dass der Nameserver-Eintrag bei der iranischen Nic für die genannte Domain auch auf einen im Betrieb befindlichen Server verweist?
Habe gerade z.B. daimler.ir oder bmw.ir getestet und diese Seiten werden auch OHNE Proxy angezeigt. 
Von daher bin ich mir nicht sicher, dass der Iran generell ausländischer Besucher von .ir-Websites ausschließt.

Gruß
Marky


----------



## bongartz (18. April 2009)

Marky-1 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Bongartz,
> 
> bist Du Dir überhaupt sicher, dass der Nameserver-Eintrag bei der iranischen Nic für die genannte Domain auch auf einen im Betrieb befindlichen Server verweist?
> Habe gerade z.B. daimler.ir oder bmw.ir getestet und diese Seiten werden auch OHNE Proxy angezeigt.
> ...



ja ich bin mir sicher, da Leute de ich im Iran kenne diese Seite aufrufen können und da auch Inhalt zu existieret.


----------

